# Best Vacuum for that Lovely GSD Hair?



## Zellie&Major (Mar 21, 2011)

Hugo isn't our first German Shepherd, however he is our first that is primarily inside at least 6 months out of the year. :snowing:We are now out of the cute little non-shedding puppy months and into the adolescent-developing-a-full-black-coat-that-sheds-all-over-the-WHITE-couch, stairs, and house in general. :hammer:
I knew what we were getting into with having Hugo inside most of the time, however my vacuum cleaner (a cheap little Hoover that has worked for just us in the past) just isn't up to the job of dealing with GSD shedding everyday inside. 

Any recommendations for a really great working, easy to use, and long-life'd pet vacuum out there? We were looking at the: 
"Boswell, Power Glide, Complete Pet", 
"Bissell, Deep Clean, Premier Multisurface Pet", 
"Dyson, Animal Total Clean", and the 
"Eureka Airspeed Pet Upright Vac". 

But ANY recommendations that have worked great for you or someone you know are welcome! I'm just a little OCD about a clean house AND a happy puppy--call me crazy, I know!  TIA!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I myself like the Dyson animal

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Dyson here too!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I've heard good things about the Shark Professional as well but have no experience with them. There is a thread or 5 floating around here somewhere.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Sp00ks said:


> I've heard good things about the Shark Professional as well but have no experience with them. There is a thread or 5 floating around here somewhere.


I use the shark professional. It's great!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

Not enough threads on the same topic ...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

alexg said:


> Not enough threads on the same topic ...


apparently not..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Zellie&Major said:


> Hugo isn't our first German Shepherd, however he is our first that is primarily inside at least 6 months out of the year. :snowing:We are now out of the cute little non-shedding puppy months and into the adolescent-developing-a-full-black-coat-that-sheds-all-over-the-WHITE-couch, stairs, and house in general. :hammer:
> I knew what we were getting into with having Hugo inside most of the time, however my vacuum cleaner (a cheap little Hoover that has worked for just us in the past) just isn't up to the job of dealing with GSD shedding everyday inside.
> 
> Any recommendations for a really great working, easy to use, and long-life'd pet vacuum out there? We were looking at the:
> ...


 One thing you might want to do before the vacuum would be to get some covers for your white furniture. Especially if they are dog hair magnets.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

We'll, I have a GSD named Hugo too, so I know that my Dyson works well for Hugo hair.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I have the Dyson Animal and it's about 4 years old now and it's still going strong.

Very expensive, but good machine.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

If you have asthma like I do and can't empty a canister vac, or just prefer a bagged vacuum a Kenmore Progressive works well for me. I have 4 dogs.


----------



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

I have had my dyson animal as long as I have had Baxter. He's almost 10 and its still running strong. This is with 2 GSDs in my house. We also just purchased the cordless animal slim for quick clean up and I love it.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a Dyson ball and it is by far the best vacuum I have owned. My friend house sat for us when we went on vacation - she could not believe how awesome the Dyson was compared to her vacuum. So she got herself on for Christmas 

However, I still think the best vacuum for dogs is Hardwood/Laminate - no carpet means the fur bunnies have no where to hide!! We just redid all the flooring in the house so not a stitch of carpet is left - I use my Dyson on all the flooring.

Did you know that if you have muddy footprints through your house and you allow them to dry, then take your Dyson over them (brush on) it will actually take up all the muddy footprints! I know right!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dyson animal. love it. just make sure to hvae the correct attachments


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I am jealous of everyone that has a Dyson...i have a 100.00 walmart special and a sticky roller thing that i use. I find myself cleaning everyday, i have to steam mop everyday due to paw prints and SO spills (its more the messy SO then the paw prints). Infact if i skip a day of using my vacuum my house looks really really bad...lol i have 3 boys kicking around, plus 3 dogs, plus a messy SO and a full time job, every available moment i have to myself is cherished dearly.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I would love to have a Dyson, but the price tag had stopped me every time I considered it...

When we moved into a new house with lots of carpeting and 3 GSDs, I bought a Shark Pro--I love it, and it's about half the price of the Dyson. I have no complaints, other than the canister could be larger, it fills up fast with 'puppies'!


----------



## NocturnalMeow (Dec 15, 2013)

My Kenmore Progressive has been the Greatest Vac I've Ever Owned & has gotten me thru many a dog! It had better reviews than the Dyson Animal when I bought it too.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a Miele and love it. I just don't like the Dyson. I love my Miele but every time I mention it, someone here jumps in to tell me how awful it is.


----------



## Bradway's Mom (Oct 21, 2013)

I haven't seen the Riccar recommended yet. I know there are a number of GSD owners in Indy that use it, and love it. It's one that I'm considering.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Bradway's Mom said:


> I haven't seen the Riccar recommended yet. I know there are a number of GSD owners in Indy that use it, and love it. It's one that I'm considering.



I had a Riccar. Great on carpet. Sucked on tile or wood.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

We have a shark professional and it works great!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Miele is one of the best on the market period! The shop that sold it to me had Dyson and the guy said he gets more dysons in for repair my far. I have had several friends that have had serious issues with their dysons, so, I went with Miele. And, it has the same suction power as the dysons without sounding like a jet engine in the house. For my money, Miele won out. 

I would try both out at a vac shop, see which you like better. My Miele has a power control, so it is good for curtains, drapes and what not on the lower power setting.


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

I cant get the dog hair out of the rugs! I know there are a lot of threads on this subject but need to ask one more question... 
Does the Shark Professional hold up to the more expensive brands? We just cant spend the money on a Dyson but also don't want to waste money on a cheaper brand that doesn't work...


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

maxdog630 said:


> I cant get the dog hair out of the rugs! I know there are a lot of threads on this subject but need to ask one more question...
> Does the Shark Professional hold up to the more expensive brands? We just cant spend the money on a Dyson but also don't want to waste money on a cheaper brand that doesn't work...


Maybe it's still too much, but you can good deals on Dysons if you keep your eyes out for one. Setup an alert at slickdeals.net for "Dyson" and you'll get a good deal.


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks. I will do that!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I just bought a Eureka AirSpeed - love love love love it so far. It works wonders on carpet and on hardwood alike.


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

Dyson Animal, our second one.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

maxdog630 said:


> I cant get the dog hair out of the rugs! I know there are a lot of threads on this subject but need to ask one more question...
> Does the Shark Professional hold up to the more expensive brands? We just cant spend the money on a Dyson but also don't want to waste money on a cheaper brand that doesn't work...


Woot.com has the Dyson Animal for $229 today. It's factory refurbished, but a great price.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I went to Starks vacuum store and watched demos. I even brought a bag of GSD hair. Lol. The guy rubbed it into the carpet and went over it with the Dyson Animal and I wasn't impressed. I ended up going with the old school looking Simplicity Synergy. It has two motors and for the price, I got a 9 year unlimited warranty on it. It's amazing. Its all metal and chrome. The only plastic is the outside cover and the tube. It uses bags because I was tired of emptying the canister vacuums every three feet. I have had it since the end of February and vacuum every other day and the bag still hasn't been changed. It has a light sensor to tell you it needs changing. Also has a light similar to a check engine light on a car. 
*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Miele by a mile! I have a Miele downstairs and a Siebo upstairs. Both german vacs and both great. The Siebo is a little lighter. I use to have a Kirby. I've only dabbled with a Dyson (checked out a friends) and it doesn't come close to the Miele.


----------



## Max Power (Feb 28, 2014)

I have two Mieles, cat and dog and a black pearl. They are all the same. They are canisters and I make sure to use the microfiber bags. These filter out dust mites. To be doubly sure, I also use the HEPA filters. These filter out dust mite eggs. 

I am 1 month into my first GSD after a lifetime of poodles (one toy and three standards). I have to say that this GSD has shed more fur in the past 30 days than I ever had in 30 years of poodles!!! It is like he is carrying around a bucket of sand with a 1 inch hole in the bottom. I am filling up my vacuum bags every 2 weeks. I knew they shed but Good Lord! A Furminator is on the way.


----------



## maxdog630 (Feb 22, 2014)

I ended up getting the Shark Professional and I cant believe how well it works! My carpets looks dramatically better. 

Thanks for the suggestions...


----------

